# IBS worse during period?



## JenL (Aug 23, 2001)

Hi,I have a question. Does anybody know why my IBS-D, horrible bloating, nausea, heartburn and just feeling yuk is worse during that time of the month?I almost can't function. I get so tired. The bloating is the worse. The pressure almost feels like it is hard to breathe.Thanks for any help and peace of mind.In His strength and power,JenL


----------



## stealthpurger (Nov 15, 2001)

I have actually noticed that my IBS is worse close to the start of my period. I have actually been trying to track it so I can bring in the information to my doctor. I wonder if hormones contribute to it? It will be interesting to find out.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi ,I too notice that my IBS D is much worse right before my period, and then at the end of it as well. It is like that every month. I definately believe that hormones can play a part in this.Hope you feel better


----------



## JenL (Aug 23, 2001)

Hi,Thanks for responding! I'm new to all of this! Yes, I will agree that it is right before I start that I'm usually up most of the night just miserable. Then the first two days of bloating are horrible. But I will survive, I just have to adjust to all of these symptoms and not panic. I think that was my problem before I new exactly what was going on...I would panic.Thanks again this board has helped me so much.In His strength and power, JenL


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

My thoery is progesterone. At the time you ovulate - your progesterone starts to rise and your estrogen is supposed to decrease. I think that this get all screwy and cause the reactions before the week of our periods. Search on my name or posts with progesterone - lot of folks thinking about this.


----------



## Alexandria (Nov 29, 2001)

I have the same problem but it is for a week before and a week after my period as well as during. I'm seriously considering getting a modified hysterectomy or something. I'm 36 and don't plan on having children. I just can't stand how my life is messed up during those few weeks. Someone once told me that because I have a tipped uterus that the when my uterus swells (I also get major cramping) that it leaches the water from my intestines. My doctor disagrees but I think it is a plausible explanation.


----------

